# QLD: Jul/Aug Bribie Island - walk before you run



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All,

After 6 months of dreaming, I finally picked up my Revo 13 from Sunstate Hobie at Cooroy (shop now at Kawana). The transaction was a satisfying experience with staff at Sunstate both knowledgeable and friendly.

Now time to catch some fish RIGHT?

I mean, I have been fishing since I was a kid and more recently have spent long hours refining my soft plastic skills on the banks of Bribie Island AND I am no novice with the paddle either, with plenty of rafting, canoeing and kayaking experience.

However, after 10 trips all I have brought home is 1 legal bream&#8230;.

Why ? Average weather, the wrong tide, switching from mono to braid, first time using a fish finder, what the hell is an anchor trolley? When to fish? when to troll? When to use bait? Night fishing is even worse&#8230;loads of tangles, embarrassingly spooled by a snag etc.etc

The reality is that kayak fishing is much harder than I thought!

On my last trip I decided to take only one rod and finally everything started to click.

My advice for novice kayak fishing like myself is "walk before you run"

The good news is the only way to get better is PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE

Cheers Swerve


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

agreed lol... learn to cast in the backyard while sitting 

and if possible learn to cast backhand/with both hands (im still working on this myself)


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Yep the KISS principle is very apt for yak fishing - two rods max I reckon and if possible one only and a small box of lures covering a few situations. Cheers Pat.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I too am new to this and after five trips have nothing to show, am I only half way to moderate success? Seeing it took you ten for your first :lol: 
As long as we are all having fun what does it reallly matter? Well for me everything! I am sick of the ridicule and I am hungry for some home caught and cooked fish. My manhood is on the line here and as god as my witness I will catch fish this weekend my sixth trip come hell or high water :lol: Then I will parade on this site my exploits for all to gaze upon with the utmost respect and admiration :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

foxx1 said:


> Then I will parade on this site my exploits for all to gaze upon with the utmost respect and admiration


Hasn't worked for me.


----------



## mitchmcm (Jul 23, 2010)

It is very tough, but work and practice plays a vital key to success, I still don't get how I can catch more out of a stinker than a hobie but I think I have my spots picked out now just need to get out there. I just have to cast not troll I think. Bloody kayaks.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

See, I have the opposite problem. I pretty much learnt to fish properly from a yak and when I go landbased or take my boat out, I rarely catch anything decent.
Definitely keep it simple to start with. I would not even be turning the sounder on or using the anchor yet.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Fishing is a mixture of strategy and luck. While a floating platform helps you fish more areas, it doesn't mean you get more fish.

You are right to just start with one rod. It is even more important to start with one rod if you are paddling to get used to switching between a paddle and a cast or vice versa. It also makes life more enjoyable instead of untangling two lines because you didn't do a smooth turn to ensure your trolled lures kept their distance.

As I haven't fished Bribie I can't help with locations, but here are a few tips.

What I would use to catch fish would be this:

1. Ecogear SX40s - yea they are a bit spendy, but bream LOVE them. In fact I catch whiting and flathead on them too. (just caught a 60cm one on it the other day). They have great action so even just drifting puts some action into the lure. It is really hard to not use it properly. I generally use the lighter colours. I've also nailed quite a few flatties & tailor on green olive rapala xr6s. When I take out friends who never fish, I make sure they have the ecogear on to give them the best chance for a fish.

2. Try different baits - I think yabbies will always be popular with fish, just make sure you hook them well so they can't be sucked off easily. It is my default bait. Otherwise if you can find bloodworms (for whiting), pillies (for flathead or tailor). Small squid strips for bream, whiting, flatties, etc.

3. Do some recon in the area. When I do recon I don't expect to catch much, but it will put some "fishy" areas on the map that you can spend further time on next trip.

4. Try different methods - troll lures, drift and cast or let baited hooks do their thing, anchor up to cast or throw baits out. In the estuary I personally catch more fish drifting or anchored up.

5. Know the species you are going after. This can make all the difference on where to find them, what bait to use. Granted a small ball sinker on a 1 metre trace with a yabbie can catch fish, but figuring out how different fish act and what areas they most likely will be at will lead to more consistent catches. I have numerous books such as "The Complete Fishing Bible", "How to Catch Fish & Cook it" both by Alistair McGlashan to assist in tactics and strategies for different species. Numerous types of rigs, baits, geographic clues, etc. to what you need to use and where to be are in them.

6. Go out with more experienced fishermen to show you tips and tricks. I learned heaps from joining Ant & Carnster, who I met through this forum, out on Palm Beach Reef and am thankful for the leap forward it gave my offshore fishing skills.

7. Look at google maps and or a Hooked guide for your area. Know the habitat of the fish you want to catch and see if you can spot clues from the aerial photos.

8. If I go to a new area I might spend a minimum of an hour doing some research through these forums, maps, etc. So I hit the water with some type of clue of the area.

Hope this helps.

-Kris


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks all for your comments!

Particularly Kris for the great tips..

As for you Foxx1.. love your work..pity I did not buy a tandem, I think we would be a formidable duo..


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

Try near bells creak and pelican waters, that is flathead central. There is also a deep hole just south of the first green marker south of bells. Lots of bream pulled out of there.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> Thanks all for your comments!
> 
> Particularly Kris for the great tips..
> 
> As for you Foxx1.. love your work..pity I did not buy a tandem, I think we would be a formidable duo..


 :lol: it's all about having a laugh and doing things you enjoy. The added beauty of this site is the good advice you also get for free, cheers Kris.

Mate I am off work this comming Monday due to it being a public holiday where I work so am looking forward to a full day out fishing before I have to go to Sydney & Melbourne for the rest of the week. I am thinking I will test the waters around Bribie Island, although your post has me questioning this decision :lol:, so let me know if you're up for a paddle.

This may sound evil but I am looking forward to hearing of your first dunking Swerve. From what I understand you are really not trying hard enough until you've taken a swim.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

foxx1 said:


> Swerve said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all for your comments!
> ...


Sounds tops..very productive fishing ground I hear. Send me a PM to confirm details. I was thinking of launching at around 7 or 8am on sylvan beach, near the pacific harbor canals. I have a very good feeling about this!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

If your over on Bribie I would be paddleing around the southern side of the passage from east of the bridge (Bellmere side) up the passage west towards Toorbul. You can launch at the ramp by Silver Shores caravan park and either fish the flats east around to Toorbul point (I think there are some old oyster leases there = flatties & bream) or paddle west and fish the flats out from Ningi creek. I would be getting out to recon as much water as possible now before the rains dirty the water later in the season that way you can work out where the sand banks are e.g. drop offs etc are. Fish on top of the flats at the peak of the tide and work the edges of the channels on the falling and the deeper channels at the bottom of the tide. Either way you want tidal movement as this concentrates food both live bait and scavengeable stuff bream might eat once the tide stops moving fish spread out and are fewer and far between. Look for eddies behind structure- this can be something as small as a stick just above the surface which may belie something bigger down below. The flats around White Patch would be worth a paddle on a NE sea breeze too. I've always wanted to come down and fish around the Toorbul/Donnybrook area especially Little Goat Island as there should be plenty of fish around there. If your keen for a paddle some time gives us a yell and I come down - plenty of ramps to launch from around there. Cheers Pat ##### Just looking at the wind forecast for Monday morning 15-20 knots southerly - Sylvan beach launch would be a tad uncomfortable so I would suggest you go back over the bridge and fish the lee shore as I have mentioned above. Wind adds another dimension of frustration especially if you have it working against a tide in relatively shallow water like the passage. High tide is just before 6 am at Bongaree so you could escape the wind up in Ningi creek and fish off the flats draining into the channels on the falling tide this place has flathead written all over it. Cheers Pat.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Swerve said:


> foxx1 said:
> 
> 
> > Swerve said:
> ...


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I remember not too long ago I bought an enclosed kayak, thinking it would be the best thing on earth for me and that my first trip out in it would land heaps of fish... I really had no idea what I was doing, had never fished from a kayak and only ever used bait and perhaps the odd soft plastic. After 12 months of hit and miss I lost interest in the hobby and the kayak sat and collected dust.

After landing a new job that consumed most of my soul and a partner that drives me insane, yes I'm saying it as most of you probably know of this, I had to get a hobby to escape the rat race. So I sold the old kayak and purchased an open top fishing yak, a Moken 10. This changed the game completely for me, I had a kayak that was more user friendly and better suited to a 6' 6" giant like me.

I then started spending more time (money) out in the yak and spending more time (money) using different lures, success started to come and bait fishing left. I got hooked on using soft plastic lures and was getting technique down pat. Then I started doing a bit of fresh water fishing, no idea what I was doing so success turned into hit and miss. All I wanted to do now was to catch a bloody bass, how hard can it be! :? Using my techniques and lures targeted at salt water species in a fresh water environment on a fish that I had no clue about was a question that answered itself.

So I started using hard body lures :lol: More time (money) spent experimenting with different lures and more time (money) spent out on the water landed me my first bass. After that I was hooked and kept going after more fresh water species; bass, yellowbelly, cod etc... Now I fish predominately fresh water :shock:

Now I have purchased a new Hobie Pro Angler 12, something you don't do if you have no clue what you are doing. One simply doesn't purchase a new car if they don't have a licence to drive it.

So I have gone from bait fisherman in salt water only in a shotty enclosed kayak, to an ultimate fishing kayak with using only lures and fishing mostly fresh water. All things change, skills develop and time (money) will be spent developing your skills. I guess you never stop learning and there is a wealth of knowledge floating around out there and people to help you discover new things. One piece of advice I can give you, is to challenge yourself; if on technique fails then try another. You'll look back in a few years and wonder what all the fuss is about, just like I am now.

Tight lines and happy adventures!

Cheers.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado said:


> foxx1 said:
> 
> 
> > Then I will parade on this site my exploits for all to gaze upon with the utmost respect and admiration
> ...


Have to disagree with you there Ado


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys if you are going to go out on Monday, I would listen to Pat... his advice is exactly what I would say and do if he hadn't. If the winds are down at any stage there is also a wreck in the middle of the passage straight out from the mouth of the canals. However I would say Ningi Creek would be the go for success.
If you are going to use baits, a few drifts under the bribie bridge wont hurt, especially if you use that sounder and find the drop off. I would use either white pilchards, squid or prawns under the bridge. Chance of Flathead, Bream, Whiting and even some nice Squire and Grassy Sweetlip. 
Wish I could get the day off and come out, but I think I might get fired with work how it is ATM.
Hope you guys have a great day on the water,

Richo

PS. There are some good fish in the canals but they are very hit and miss....


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

There is nothing like the anticipation that builds when preparing the night before. An occasional swig of beer whilst you check your rods, attach new lures and double check you have not forgotten something.

Yes we are new to this sport but we two are brave if not persistant. Arrangements have been made for dual launches even though we are yet to meet. We share a common desire to succeed at this kayak fishing obsession.

So just sit right back and you will hear a tale, a tale of a faithful trip, two amature kayak fishermen aboard their mighty ships. :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I love reading about the experiences of people who have recently started kayak fishing. While I haven't been at it as long as some of the others here, it's been long enough for those types of early experiences to get a bit fuzzy in my mind. Reading others brings them all back clearly again.

My first kayak fishing trips were awesome, I caught fish every time for quite a while and it was a rude shock when the donuts inevitably came. First ever freshwater fish were jacks and further up the river than I ever thought possible. First saltwater fish was a small mackeral, second and third were 1m and 90cm barra! I couldn't understand why I'd been fishing for years out of a boat but never ever caught a barra, let along big ones. Never caught fish other than catfish in the freshwater.

It was probably luck those first few trips but I think kayak fishing teaches you a better awareness of your surroundings. You are travelling slower and quieter and have more time to take notice of things happening around you like currents, baitfish, bigger fish hiding in structure, temperature changes, position of the sun/moon.

Keeping things simple is definitely one of those pieces of advice I've stuck with. I don't have a sounder at all and only carry a handfull of lures with me. Someone mentioned casting from seating position? This is something that took my quite a while to get comfortable with. It took me a long time to pluck up the courage to cast at snags because my early attempts cost me lots of lures to trees and snags!


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well it was an enjoyable paddle this morning and pleasant paddling with someone else for change.

Again the fish lived to see another day. There were a few entertaining moment such as when Swerve managed to land himself a motor cruiser or when I had to climb up on a pontoon (much harder than you would think) so as to be able to drag the yak up to empty the water out after the scupper plugs from BCF failed in there purpose.

Any way Bribie island looks to have loads of potential for future fishing adventures and it's good to know there is good company to share the adventure. Thanks for the outing swerve.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks fox11 for an enjoyable morning..I might not have caught a fish..but I took my first photo from a yak, not as satisfying but pretty damn amusing 

Enjoy the Pin


----------

